# Abu Garcia Black Max maintenance



## solofish (Apr 3, 2010)

This is a long shot, but I have an Abu Garcia Black Max bait cast reel that needs some help. Maybe there is a kit available?

The thread guide seems to be the problem, it was stuck. I got it unstuck, but the teeth on the little groove guide seem to be messed up. I don't know if I can buy that tiny part. Any ideas?

The rest of the reel is fine, it spins nice, everything works, just the thread guide is not moving so when you reel-in the line bunches up in one spot on the reel.

Thanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Parts are available for it from Abu. If you don't feel good doing it let me know and I can take care of it for you.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Evidently I can't offer to help. 

Anyways, you can order parts from Mike's Reel Repair. I'd look up the schematic for your particular reel on Mike's schematic site and get the part numbers for the things you need. Occasionally you can find a better price through Dad's Ole Tackle, Castaway Lakes or Gilbert's Pay Lake.

Evan


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Give Jerry Foran a call. 904-259-6039


----------



## solofish (Apr 3, 2010)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Evidently I can't offer to help.
> 
> Anyways, you can order parts from Mike's Reel Repair. I'd look up the schematic for your particular reel on Mike's schematic site and get the part numbers for the things you need. Occasionally you can find a better price through Dad's Ole Tackle, Castaway Lakes or Gilbert's Pay Lake.
> 
> Evan


I found the site, but not having any luck finding the schematic. Any suggestions?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

On the Abu site its listed under the baitcasting section I think.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Page 2 on the Schematics page under Abu. Bottom right of page.:beer::fishing:


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

what size reel
I have the worm gear and paw.
send pm
i'll send to you.
Willielongcaster


----------



## solofish (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. I found the Black Max series schematics on the Abu Garcia web site, but none are my specific reel. My reel doesn't show any model number on it, and the numbers on the sticker under the foot of the reel do not match anything on the site (I did a thorough search). 

I've sent an email to Abu Garcia with the numbers, hopefully they can identify it. Oddly enough, they have a picture of the same reel here: http://www.abugarcia.com/dimg/853b4cdae25b7135e41c23d138df439f.jpg 

And this is the exact combo setup I have: http://www.abugarcia.com/prod.php?k=132587&u=Black_MaxCombo

If I don't get an answer from Abu Garcia tomorrow, I'll phone them. 

Thanks again.


----------



## solofish (Apr 3, 2010)

Abu Garcia responded to my contact request and emailed me the appropriate schematic for the reel I have. That was pretty quick, although I'm still not sure why the schematic is not on their site. The schematic is called Ambassadeur Black Max 17 01, and the numbers on it are 1129926, 1157034 34-12545-2.

First fun thing about the schematic is the diagram shows 75 individual parts, but the corresponding parts list has 77 individual parts. Parts number 76 and 77 are not on the diagram. 

Next fun thing is I can't get either cover plate off. As far as I can tell, the cover plate on the handle side is held on with 3 screws, the handle nut, brake knob, and the thumb screw. I removed them all except the thumb screw, it does not come all the way out (o-ring must be holding it in place). Still, something else is holding the cover plate tight to the body because I can't pull either cover plate off. I slid a thin knife blade between the cover and the body, but I didn't dare pry hard because it was distorting the plate and it felt like it would break off. 

What can possibly be holding the cover plates on?


----------



## izaver (Sep 25, 2009)

solofish said:


> I slid a thin knife blade between the cover and the body, but I didn't dare pry hard because it was distorting the plate and it felt like it would break off.
> 
> What can possibly be holding the cover plates on?


Don't use the knife (I did the same thing LOL). Just unscrew that one big screw and twist off the cover (about 1/4 turn) to expose other screws so you can get to the insides.


----------



## solofish (Apr 3, 2010)

izaver said:


> Don't use the knife (I did the same thing LOL). Just unscrew that one big screw and twist off the cover (about 1/4 turn) to expose other screws so you can get to the insides.


That was the trick... twist the cover off. Not so obvious, but oh so simple.

Thanks. Good to go now.


----------



## izaver (Sep 25, 2009)

One more thing with these reels... Remove factory grease, clean up all the gears and bearings. Put some quantum hot sauce (or any reel oil of your choice) and you won't believe the difference in casting distance and overall performance of this reel it makes. Feels more like an over $100 reel.


----------



## solofish (Apr 3, 2010)

Does 3-in-1 oil work well for rods? I can shop for some reel oil, but all I have handy at the moment is 3-in-1.


----------

